# Where to find swamp witch tires



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am looking for a place on line that sells swamp witch tires that maybe someone has dealt with. I had a set on my 2004 650 Cat and I liked them. I sold mud lites for years and had TOO MANY sealing problems with them.

Thanks.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive seen them on Ebay, just do a search there


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am at work right now and cannot access Ebay. I will when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

_Links to buisnesses are not allowed, unless they are a sponsor._


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

You could call mud-throwers and see if they can help you out. They are a sponsor of the site so they will be easy to get ahold of and are trust worthy, they also have free shipping on the tires they carry.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

After the first set i bought several years went by and i thought i could find them cheaper but no luck i bought them from Tucker.
Tell you what tho ive not owned a tire that lasted longer only reason i got a new set is cause 5000 miles later they started leaking around the rim


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am going to call a tire place here tomorrow to see if they still sell them. Otherwise, I will be back on here.


----------

